# MVP: The Case For Amare Stoudemire



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

MVP: The Case For Amare Stoudemire



> *MVP: The Case For Amare Stoudemire*
> _By: Tracy Graven_
> 
> When you start hearing MVP chatter this time of year, you know a member of the Phoenix Suns' name is bound to surface.
> ...


In my personal opinion, I don't think Amare will ever win an MVP as long as Nash is on the team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> MVP: The Case For Amare Stoudemire
> 
> 
> 
> In my personal opinion, I don't think Amare will ever win an MVP as long as Nash is on the team.



I wouldn't doubt it. If Nash and Amare both had been playing the way they are now, Amare would be a top 3 MVP candidate.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

LMAO they said he hits 111 of 200 FTs, but that's only 56%. They need to step their math game up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Amare was playing this well all-season long, and if the Suns had a slightly better record, I could see him being an MVP candidate. If he's doing the same thing all year long next season, it's very possible.

However, as far as this season goes, I'd be shocked if he gets any votes at all. There's a handful of candidates who deserve the award more than he does.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree. As well as Amare has been playing lately, I think MVP consideration is a bit of a stretch. I think the real battle for MVP is between Kobe, Lebron and Chris Paul. 

But who cares? We're after a championship.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Amare is the best offensive big man in the league, at least imo... lol but his man to man defense is weak, after that many years in the league, I wonder if he is gonna improve his man to man defense, Aldrige did whatever he wanted last night with amare guarding him. So until he improves in this particular area of the game, I will still consider Duncan and Garnett superior players because they are the whole package.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Nash is still our MVP, but that's not really a slight against Amare at all. I think more it's a slight on our coaching staff for -- even after how many years now? -- being utterly incapable of implementing an offensive system that isn't 100% reliant on Nash's creativity that we can utilize when he's out of the game. I know a big part of that is the fact that Leandro simply isn't a PG, but how is it that we can't get any semblance of an offense flowing through as gifted a passer as Diaw? 

God knows, Diaw has a lot of flaws. But for all that he is an amazing, amazing passer for a big man. You think we'd somehow be able to take more advantage of it.

But yes, Amare has been incredible, and I think in some other situations he would get MVP considerations. If he and Boozer switched places for example, I think he'd be right there with Lebron, Kobe and Paul. Utah would be absolutely unstoppable with Amare. I don't expect him to be a great defender anymore. I'm fine with him being a weakside/support defender, but he can be better on the glass. He just disappears on the boards sometimes. That doesn't hurt as much anymore with Shaq on board (ha!), but Shaq isn't going to be around forever.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

All Net said:


> Amare is the best offensive big man in the league, at least imo... lol but his man to man defense is weak, after that many years in the league, I wonder if he is gonna improve his man to man defense, Aldrige did whatever he wanted last night with amare guarding him. So until he improves in this particular area of the game, I will still consider Duncan and Garnett superior players because they are the whole package.


I watched Aldridge go off on Duncan for thirty some points in the first game of the season on ESPN, that guy just has a lot of offensive talent. For what it's worth, when we played PDX just a while ago Aldridge struggled a lot to score on Amare and had a horrible game.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Arclite said:


> Nash is still our MVP, but that's not really a slight against Amare at all. I think more it's a slight on our coaching staff for -- even after how many years now? -- being utterly incapable of implementing an offensive system that isn't 100% reliant on Nash's creativity that we can utilize when he's out of the game. I know a big part of that is the fact that Leandro simply isn't a PG, but how is it that we can't get any semblance of an offense flowing through as gifted a passer as Diaw?
> 
> God knows, Diaw has a lot of flaws. But for all that he is an amazing, amazing passer for a big man. You think we'd somehow be able to take more advantage of it.
> 
> But yes, Amare has been incredible, and I think in some other situations he would get MVP considerations. If he and Boozer switched places for example, I think he'd be right there with Lebron, Kobe and Paul. Utah would be absolutely unstoppable with Amare. I don't expect him to be a great defender anymore. I'm fine with him being a weakside/support defender, but he can be better on the glass. He just disappears on the boards sometimes. That doesn't hurt as much anymore with Shaq on board (ha!), but Shaq isn't going to be around forever.


The thing is that amare doesn't have the core strength most guys do at pf and c, most of his strength is up top in a V shape. that means he's more easily bumped around and controlled at the hip, but its also the reason why he gets the and1s and has the blocking ability. he can defend well but he wont be a great defensive player til he physically and positionally matures in the next 5 years.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> If Amare was playing this well all-season long, and if the Suns had a slightly better record, I could see him being an MVP candidate. If he's doing the same thing all year long next season, it's very possible.
> 
> However, as far as this season goes, I'd be shocked if he gets any votes at all. There's a handful of candidates who deserve the award more than he does.


We are 1 game out of the top spot in the West, how much better do we need to get?

If people can make a case for Kobe and Paul, Amare should have a case too.

But I agree, his slow start will hold him back.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Obviously Amare is a beast, but not when Kobe and Paul are doing their thing at such a high level for their teams. 

Probably Kobe coz hes been playing excellent for a while now and Paul is young and can easily be a top candidate for many more years. Le Bron is a very talented player, but the Cavs as a team will influence his MVP ranking. Its about the ring, and thats our focus.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Another article for STAT ^_^

Why Not Stoudemire For MVP?



> *Why Not Stoudemire For MVP?*
> 
> _By Scott Bordow
> eastvalleytribune.com,
> ...


And with that the article onslaught for today is done ^_^


----------

